# The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?



## Aresander (5. Januar 2009)

*The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*

Also ich habs jetzt drei Stzunden lang versucht und ich krieg das Vieh einfach net kalt, ich habe versucht ihr die Decke auf den Kopf fallen zu lassen, habe es mit einem direkten Angriff versucht aber nichts hilft...

Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer nen Tipp geben wies geht?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*



			
				Aresander am 05.01.2009 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs jetzt drei Stzunden lang versucht und ich krieg das Vieh einfach net kalt, ich habe versucht ihr die Decke auf den Kopf fallen zu lassen, habe es mit einem direkten Angriff versucht aber nichts hilft...
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer nen Tipp geben wies geht?




also, ich meine: du musst durch den gang laufen und dort schonmal die pfeiler einstürzen lassen, und wenn du in dem großen höhlenteil bist, musst du auch alle pfeiler zerstören, das begräbt die königin. du selber musst dich da rechtzeitig an den rand stellen, oder halt, wo du sicherer bist.

leicht isses nicht, aber es geht! und nicht veruchen, zu kämpfen - nimm am besten einen trank, der dir mehr energie gibt oder so.


----------



## Aresander (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*

thx, habs aber schon gelöst, bis in die Haupthöle rennen und dann vor dem zweiten tunnel ein Aard wirken und bis zum ende rennen um nicht erschlagen zu werden ^^


----------



## Kreon (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*

Ich nehme mal an, du spielst du Enhanced Edition.

Als Bonusinhalt ist dort auch das offizielle Lösungsbuch enthalten. Bei mir hat ein Aard auf den allerletzten Stützpfeiler ausgereicht, um die Königin zu besiegen.


----------



## Aresander (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*

lösungsbuch ist doch langeweilig -.- den -spielführer meinst du oder


----------



## Kreon (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*



			
				Aresander am 07.01.2009 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> lösungsbuch ist doch langeweilig -.- den -spielführer meinst du oder




naja, ob spielführer oder lösungsbuch ist doch egal, solange da das drinsteht,  was man wissen möchte. Und bevor ich 3h an einer Stelle verzweifle, schau ich halt ins Lösungbuch. Ich spiele das Spiel ja, um unterhalten zu werden und nicht, um mich selbst zu quälen.

Dazu hab ich andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## cbw249 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*

Beim Witcher hängt man eigentlich keine 3h an einem quest herum, man sollte nur ab und zu ein wenig überlegen und sich die Quest Beschreibung zweimal durchlesen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*



			
				cbw249 am 08.01.2009 07:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Witcher hängt man eigentlich keine 3h an einem quest herum, man sollte nur ab und zu ein wenig überlegen und sich die Quest Beschreibung zweimal durchlesen



ja, wobei ich auch an 2-3 stellen im internet nachgesehen hab, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, zB solche dinge wie "ja, der is in dieser kneipe, aber nur abends!" - so was kann man halt oft nicht logisch wissen, bzw. wenn der dritte charakter sagte "der is abends in der kneipe..." und man dann erstmal 2 std. was anderes erledigt, dann hat man das "abends" schlihctweg vergessen... ^^


gestern bei dead space hing ich 15min, dann sah ich im inernet nach - und erst dann hatte ich erneut was versucht, das vorher unmöglich schien ^^  war ne kuriose stelle, an der es ebensogut einen zweiten lösungweg hätte geben können, den ich 10min am stück immer wieder vergeblich versucht hatte...


----------



## cbw249 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*



			
				Herbboy am 08.01.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> cbw249 am 08.01.2009 07:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wo ich bei   The Witcher länger gebraucht habe war bei der Obduktion durch Shani. 
Da hatte ich 30 min gebraucht bis ich zum Ergebnis kam das es Mord war, aber sonst war es recht spannend und unkompliziert.


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*



			
				cbw249 am 08.01.2009 07:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Witcher hängt man eigentlich keine 3h an einem quest herum, man sollte nur ab und zu ein wenig überlegen und sich die Quest Beschreibung zweimal durchlesen



das ist schon richtig, aber einige quests bekommt man nur, wenn man zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort ist. z.b. im 2. kapitel der dieb beim eingang in die kanalisation und die frau, für die man ihren mann erlösen soll.


----------



## cbw249 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: The Witcher Kikimoren Königin ?*



			
				ziegenbock am 08.01.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> cbw249 am 08.01.2009 07:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt aber die Reihenfolge ist im Kapitel (außer der Hauptstory) nicht zwingend vorgegeben. So dass dein Quest auch noch zum ende hin erscheint und  gelöste werden kann.


----------

